# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 01/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chào các bạn, 
Vậy là chỉ còn ít ngày nữa là đến Tết rồi, ai cũng háo hức cho một kỳ nghỉ dài phải không nào? Cùng xem các khuyến mãi của các khách sạn dưới đây nhé. Tuần này Didau muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn vương quốc trẻ Qatar, một đất nước rất giàu có nhờ dầu mỏ nhưng cũng rất thu hút du lịch bởi những bãi biển xanh ngọc và những đụn cát bí ẩn. Cuối cùng sẽ là tour tết đi Phú Quốc, Sapa - Hà Khẩu, nước Anh và Hồng Kông. Cùng du xuân thôi  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*La Sapinette Hotel DaLat - “Tuần trăng mật”*

Giá: 2.590.000 VND

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Junior Suite với bữa sáng1 bữa ăn tối kiểu Âu lãng mạn cho 2 người2 vé thức uống tại quầy BarSâm banh, bánh kem, hoa tươi đặt phòngXe đưa đón ra trung tâm Đà Lạt theo lịchThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng cho các ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Sandy Beach Non Nuoc Resort, Đà Nẵng - “Happy Vietnamese Lunar Tet package”*

Giá: 2.300.000 VND/người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior Ocean ViewĐón đưa khách từ sân bay về Khu nghỉ mát và ngược lạiBữa ăn trưa hoặc tối dành cho 2 khách tại nhà hàng Alamanda2 phiếu thức uống (lựa chọn bia, nước ngọt hoặc nước trái cây)Miễn phí xe buýt hàng ngày đưa/đón khách đi tham quan Đà Nẵng và Phố cổ Hội An (theo lịch trình)

* Lưu ý:

Chương trình trọn gói này chỉ áp dụng dành cho 2 ngườiThời gian đặt phòng đến 15/01/2012. Thời gian nghỉ dưỡng từ 15/1 đến hết 31/1/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Palm Garden Resort, Hội An - “Chương trình khuyến mãi mùa lễ hội”*

Giá: 5.890.000 VND ++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Garden ViewĂn sáng dành cho 2 người tại Terrace CaféĐưa và đón miễn phí từ sân bay về resort và ngược lạiHoa và trái cây chào đón vào ngày khách đến1 voucher trị giá 500.000 VND cho các dịch vụ Spa hoặc massageGiảm 15% cho giá các dịch vụ về tour du lịch, 10% cho giá các dịch vụ ăn uốngXe đưa đón từ resort đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/1/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Diamond Bay Resort & Spa, Nha Trang - “Khuyến mãi gói trăng mật”*

Giá: 209 USD ++/khách/gói

* Bao gồm:

3 đêm ở phòng Bungalow hướng vườn, đưa đón sân bay miễn phíBuffet sáng hàng ngày tại nhà hàng hoặc phục vụ ăn sáng tại phòng dành cho 2 khách1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn bên ánh nến lung linh dành cho 2 kháchTặng kèm 1 lần sử dụng dịch vụ Massage Body Thụy Điển 60 phút cho 2 khách, 1 chai rượu trong phòngXe bus đưa đón vào trung tâm thành phố hàng ngày

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ, ti thiểu 2 khách mỗi phòng, thụ thu vào dịp Lễ Tết

Gói khuyến mãi áp dụng đến 30/6/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Pandanus Resort, Mũi Né - “Khuyến mãi cuối tuần”*

Giá: 179 USD ++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior với ăn sáng buffet tự chọn2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe với 2 chai nước, trái cây và hoa tươiBBQ buffet tối thứ 7 tại hồ bơi với sự biểu diễn của ban nhạc Filipino “Stardust”

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chỉ áp dụng cho công dân Việt Nam và người nước ngoài sống và làm việc tại Việt Nam

Khuyến mãi áp dụng đến 30/3/2012 (không áp dụng cho các ngày Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Qata - Sa mạc của những giếng dầu*

Là một vương quốc còn khá trẻ nhưng cực kỳ phát triển ở vùng vịnh, quanh năm chỉ có khoảng 3 lần có mưa nhưng vẫn thu hút du khách trên toàn thế giới bởi bải biển xanh ngọc, những tòa nhà xa hoa, những dịch vụ xa xỉ và những đụng cát mịn vô cùng kỳ bí. Nào, cùng đến nhé  :Smile: 

*La Villa Palace Hotel*

Giá: 86 USD

Mặc dù nằm ở trung tâm thành phố nhưng phòng trong khách sạn lại khá yên tĩnh và sạch sẽ, Đa phần khách từng lưu trú ở đây rất thích các nhân viên nhiệt tình và thân thiện.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Royal Qatar Hotel*

Giá: 158 USD

Ở trung tâm thành phố Doha, thuận tiện cho việc đi lại. Khách sạn cũng cung cấp đầy đủ tiện nghi và dịc vụ trong phòng nên chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng khi lưu trú.

----------

